# Mirror lake highway



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

So I am going to go up this saturday just to see for myself but I am wondering (hoping) that yall will have the answers I am looking for. 
I suppose the gate is still locked, but can I get around it with a jeep? Just how illegal would that be? I plan on driving up to it, hiking in a couple of miles just to get out and about and thought if there is a way to get around it, I would just follow the road up till it was snowed in and then turn around. 
Basically I'm sick of the snow keeping me out of areas that I love to be in at this time of year and I'm just to that point...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I know they are working on clearing the road, but I am not sure if it will be open yet. I wouldn't go around the gate with a vehicle. Patients grasshopper, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

i dont know if its different around the rest of the state, but i know where i spend alot of my time, going around a gate before the forest service opens it, is a big NO NO!!  i dont know how illegal it is. i think it kinda depends on who catches you and what kinda day they are having... my friend got caught one night going around the gate. wont do that again :lol:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say don't go around it if it is locked. When you get caught it gives us all a bad name and we don't need the negative press.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not been up the Evanston side but all of the work being done by the Utah DOT is on the Kamas side. The gate at Soapstone is not locked. They have a "road closed " sign just below where they are working ( That was just above Lost Lake on tuesday, probably higher by now). I drove around the sign and watched the big rotery plows for a while. If you are very careful not to get in their way they don't hasle you and it is quite interesting. The snow is still so deep that they have to take the top of the snow off with a groomer to get it down to where the rotery plows augers can reach it. Then the rotery plows "mine it out" then a patrole cleans it up and widens it. They are clearing two lanes as they go so you can turn around.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

they just opened it today


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a link to the CommuterLink.com PDF file on winter road closures. It lists all the state highways that are still closed due to snow and their anticipated opening dates.

http://commuterlink.utah.gov/PDFContent ... osures.pdf


----------



## Avram (Jun 25, 2011)

I just took a trip up there today from the Kamas side to scope it out for 4th of July weekend. The road was closed a few miles past Lost Lake. Lost Lake was still completely frozen over. Also, at the road closure, the snow was 3 1/2 feet stacked on the side of the roads still. Was planning on heading lake Fehr for the 4th of July but it looks like that's not happening based on what I saw up there today.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

hazmat said:


> they just opened it today


sorry that was the alpine loop


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

From the evanston side you can get just past the whiskey island road.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> From the evanston side you can get just past the whiskey island road.


where is the whiskey island road


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

its up the highway!! Just kidding its one of them roads that you only know if youve been there. Do you know the part of the highway where its really steep/cliffy on the right side? Whiskey island lake ? uh....Sorry I dont know mile posts or any other good markers there. Anyhow you cant get over the top just yet. No butterfly lake or highline trail.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whiskey Creek road is at milepost 37.1

Butterfly and Pass Lake are starting to open up. Some people are fishing in Pass Lake.

Mirror Lake is starting to thaw around the east side. Snowmobilers are still going down to the lake from the highway. Also snowmobilers are taking downhill skiers up the face of Bald Mtn so they can ski down to the Mirror Lake Highway.

The Highline, Pass and Bald Mtn. trailheads are snowed in.










As of 7:30 tonight the Mirror Lake Highway is free of litter from the Wyoming State Line to Milepost 28, 27 miles total.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is washington or trial lakes fishable?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know if Murdock basin is opened up yet? Supposed to have a scout campout starting on the 11th at Marshall and Hoover lakes. They sit right about at 10,000 ft...I may have to drive over there on Saturday to check it out...


----------

